# new root seeking guidance



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys. just recently found this forum and it has inspired me to root my Tbolt and install a rom for the first time.

Being as its my first time (i hope its gentle







) I just want to make sure I have the basics covered so I dont ruin the phone I love so much.

I have 605.9 currently so the first step would be to download 605.5 and downgrade. Then from there can I just root or do I need to go back to 605.9? I am planning on using revolutionary to root? I saw in this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13289-can-we-root-2116059/ where R3Ds said go to pre rooted 605.9. Does that mean stock ota 605.9 or another RUU I am unaware of?

Thanks for any help. I am sure I will have LOTS more questions as I under take this tonight.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah you'll have to downgrade to use rev. But there's a thread on here by jcase who's looking for people in your situation so you might want to check that out first

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Jcase is still working on it. downgrade is the only way right now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

so first little snag.
I got s-off and root done. Flashed the liquid smooth 3.2 rom and it didnt boot. Rebooted into recovery and wiped data/cache and then reloaded and it came up.

However, I used to use the back up assistant to restore all my contacts when i had to restore or wipe the stock ruu... however, that doesnt seem to be on liquid. Any ideas?

EDIT: Nevermind. I did a manual import/export from the backup assistant to my gmail account.


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Question about radios. I have the liquid 3.2 installed and running and I just flashed the radios from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12220-radio-from-the-new-update-2116059/

my question is if I were to flash a new rom, say skyraider, would I have to then reflash the new 605.3 radios if they arent included in the rom, or are they not overridden?


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Correct me guys if I'm wrong but flashing different Roms will not change your radio. Have fun...so many awesome Roms out there!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

derbking7 said:


> However, I used to use the back up assistant to restore all my contacts when i had to restore or wipe the stock ruu... however, that doesnt seem to be on liquid. Any ideas?


FYI any verizon app will not work on an AOSP rom they only work on sense roms.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

tfrank10 said:


> Correct me guys if I'm wrong but flashing different Roms will not change your radio. Have fun...so many awesome Roms out there!
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


you are correct flashing ROM dont affect radios


----------



## derbking7 (Dec 27, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> FYI any verizon app will not work on an AOSP rom they only work on sense roms.


That would explain why it wouldn't connect to the servers probably.

One more question and I will probably be ok. Is there another way to flash roms on the fly? I downloaded skyraider and eternity last night and have them on my SD card. Do I just flash it from recovery or is there another way?

Sent from my Liquid Smooth HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah just go to recovery,

(you can backup current one if you want to)

than in clockworkmod recovery do following,

1. Wipe Data/Factory Reset
2. Wipe Cache Partition
3. Under Mount and Storage, Format /system
4. Under Advanced, Wipe Dalvik cache
5. Install ROM from SD card - browse to your file etc etc

HTH


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey mol what does step 3 do? I've never done that and never had any problems

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Step 3 will wipe out the system directory, 99% of the ROM scripts will do this automatically thats why you never hear anyone specify it but I am just way too old school I guess.

Also if yo are upgrading from one version to another you can just skip the skip the data part and do all other and get almost a clean install like upgrade (just FYI)

Assuming no major framework changes on the upgraded version.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thanks my man.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

